# Das gute alte Doppelperfekt



## Derselbe

Hier wurde ja schon des öfteren drüber diskutiert. Ich möchte trotzdem nochmal n Faß aufmachen. Für alle Muttersprachler werfe ich mal den folgenden Satz in die Runde. Denkt man drüber nach:

So kann die Erfolgszurechnung uU damit begündet werden, dass das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt gehabt hätte, wenn der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell gefahren wäre.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Frank78

"geräumt gehabt hätte" 

In meinen Ohren klingt es nach schrecklichem Ausdruck, wenn Hilfverb und Vollverb gleich sind. Von daher würde ich "geräumt hätte" bevorzugen. Auch jeder anderer Plusquamperfektersatz "Ich hab es schon gesehen gehabt" klingt nach Proletendeutsch.


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> "geräumt gehabt hätte"
> 
> In meinen Ohren klingt es nach schrecklichem Ausdruck, wenn Hilfverb und Vollverb gleich sind. Von daher würde ich "geräumt hätte" bevorzugen. Auch jeder anderer Plusquamperfektersatz "Ich hab es schon gesehen gehabt" klingt nach Proletendeutsch.



Wie drückst du damit den Vorzeitigkeit des Räumens der Unfallstelle bezüglich des zu schnell Fahrens aus? Der Bezugssatz steht ja wegen des Irrealis schon im Konj II + Partizip. Wenn du das im "Räumen"-Satz genauso konstruierst besteht ja Gleichzeitigkeit, was ersichtlich nicht gemeint ist.


----------



## Frank78

Ich versteh die Problematik nicht ganz. Wenn ich die Sätze umstelle ist es doch auch richtig.

"Wäre der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell gefahren, dann hätte das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt.


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> "Wäre der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell gefahren, dann hätte das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt.



Hm vergleichen wir mal:

1) Würde der Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell fahren, dann hätte das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt. 

2) Wäre der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell gefahren, dann hätte das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt.

Es dreht sich um die Zeitenfolge (wikipedia.org/wiki/Consecutio_temporum). Bei 1) handelt es sich um Nachzeitigkeit. Genau das ist auch gemeint. Bei Fall 2) handelt es sich, so wie du ihn vorschlägst, um Gleichzeitigkeit. Das ist aber nicht gemeint. Die Frage ist, wie konstruiere ich den Eingangssatz richtig, ohne die Zeitenfolge aufzugeben.

Ich glaube ich komm langsam drauf, aber bin gespannt, was du noch dazu meinst.


----------



## Frank78

*Würde* der Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell fahren, dann *hätte *das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt.

Das ist, mit Verlaub, Blödsinn  
Der erste Teil ist eine (allgemeine) Annahme, der 2. ein (konkreter) Fakt (naja vielleicht ist meine Erklärung falsch, aber auf jeden Fall passen würde und hätte nicht zusammen in meinen Ohren)

*Würde* der Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell fahren, dann *könnte *das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn *noch* überqueren und räumen.

"hätte *schon* überquert", "schon" zeigt für mich ausreichend die Zeitenfolge an. "hätte überquert" is doch eindeutig Konj. II Plusquamperfekt!?


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> *Würde* der Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell fahren, dann *hätte *das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt.
> 
> Das ist, mit Verlaub, Blödsinn



Das seh ich mittlerweile auch so 
Aber so ganz geklärt isses noch nicht.

Der Autor will folgendes ausdrücken:
Der Fahrer fährt auf einer Strecke A->C zu schnell. Am Punkt B überfährt er den Passanten, der zwischen zwei Autos hervorrennt. Nun sagt er "Auch wenn ich ordnungsgemäß gefahren wäre, hätte ihn ihn überfahren. Dann sagt der Autor: "Wenn du aber vorher langsamer gefahren wärst, hätte der Passant die Straße schon überquert (gehabt), als du dort ankamst.

Das Problem ist der Irrealis. Die Zeitenfolge ist eigentlich:
"Als du dort ankamst, hatte er die Straße schon überquert."
Jetzt wollen wir den Realis in einen Irrealis verwandeln. Also benutzen wir "hätte".
"Als du dort ankamst, hätte er die Straße schon überquert."
Das Problem ist, wenn wir jetzt den durch Konj II ausgedrückten Irrealis wieder in einen Realis zurückverwandelt kommt
"Als du dort ankamst, hat er die Straße schon überquert." raus, was nicht mehr identisch mit dem Ausgangssatz ist ?!?

Das Problem ist, dass wir eigentlich von "er hatte die Straße überquert" keinen Irrealis mehr ausdrücken können, da der Irrealis durch Bildung des Konj. eine Zeitstufe vorher ausgedrückt wird. (Bsp: Ich habe ein Buch -> Ich hätte ein Buch || nicht etwa: Ich hatte ein Buch -> Ich hätte ein Buch. ||
In diesem Fall müsste stehen: Ich hatte ein Buch -> Ich hätte ein Buch gehabt)
Das Problem ist, dass wir hier einen Satz haben, der eigentlich wie 
"Ich hatte ein Buch" konstruiert ist (Ich hatte überquert). 
Der Irrealis von 
"Ich hatte in Buch" ist recht klar "Ich hätte in Buch gehabt." 
Analog dazu müsste der Irrealis von 
"Ich hatte überquert" durch "Ich hätte überquert gehabt" gebildet werden, was wohl von der normativen Grammatik als falsch angesehen wird. die Frage ist, wie wir dann von Vorvergangenheitsformen einen Irrealis ausdrücken. "Ich hätte überquert" kann es jedenfalls nicht sein, denn das würde rückgeführt in den "Realis" "Ich habe überquert" ergeben und so der Zeitenfolge des Satzes widersprechen.


----------



## Frank78

Das Problem ist, dass wir eigentlich von "er hatte die Straße überquert" keinen Irrealis mehr ausdrücken können.

Warum willst du von einer feststehenden "historischen" Tatsache einen Irrealis bilden, das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Wenn er/sie die Straße (lebend) überquert hat ist ja alles gut


----------



## Derselbe

Ist das dein Ernst??
Wieso sollte man von "Ich hatte ein Buch" einen Irrealis bilden?
Das kannst du nicht ernst meinen...


----------



## Hutschi

Wir müssen auch davon ausgehen, dass es sich um juristische Fachsprache handelt, nicht um Standarddeutsch. Es soll explizit und klar ausgedrückt werden, was gemeint ist. Sobald Mehrdeutigkeiten auftreten, hat der gegnerische Anwalt gute Argumente.

PS:
Was heißt uU? Ich habe es im Wörterbuch nicht gefunden. Ist es ein juristischer Fachausdruck?


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Wir müssen auch davon ausgehen, dass es sich um juristische Fachsprache handelt, nicht um Standarddeutsch. Es soll explizit und klar ausgedrückt werden, was gemeint ist. Sobald Mehrdeutigkeiten auftreten, hat der gegnerische Anwalt gute Argumente.
> 
> PS:
> Was heißt uU? Ich habe es im Wörterbuch nicht gefunden. Ist es ein juristischer Fachausdruck?


 
uU = unter Umständen
Juristen benutzen oft seltsame Wörter, aber sie können die Regeln der Grammatik nicht ändern. Das Problem stellt sich genauso in anderen Sätzen:

Realis -> Irrealis

Heute habe ich Geld. -> Wenn ich heute Geld hätte.
Gestern hatte ich noch Geld.  -> Wenn ich gestern noch Geld gehabt hätte, ... .
Ich hatte noch Geld gehabt, bevor ich es gestern verlor. -> ???

Ich verlasse den Spielplatz und gehe einkaufen. -> Wenn ich den Spielplatz verließe, ginge ich einkaufen.
Nachdem ich den Spielplatz verlassen habe, gehe ich nun einkaufen. -> Nachdem ich den Spielplatz verlassen hätte, ginge ich nun einkaufen.

Nachdem ich den Spielplatz verlassen hatte, ging ich einkaufen. -> ???


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hatte noch Geld gehabt, bevor ich es gestern verlor. -> ???
"Wenn ich noch Geld gehabt hätte, bevor ich es verlor ..." - Ich denke, das funktioniert aus semantischen Gründen nicht. Mathematisch ist es möglich, semantisch ist es aber eine sinnlose Aussage, da man nur Geld verlieren kann, das man besitzt.

Der Fall liegt hier anders:


> ... dass das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt gehabt hätte, wenn der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell gefahren wäre.


Hier beschreiben wir explizit einen Zustand.


> ... dass das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt hätte, wenn der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell gefahren wäre.


Hier ist nicht unmittelbar klar, ob ein Zustand oder ein Vorgang gemeint ist. Auch das Wort "schon" reicht nicht wirklich aus, die Mehrdeutigkeit zu beseitigen. Es kann selbst zwei Bedeutungen haben: 1. bereits, 2. tatsächlich/in der Tat/unbestritten. In der zweiten Bedeutung ist die Reihenfolge nicht klar, es kann der Vorgang gemeint sein.
Besonders witzig ist daran, dass man es in der Verhandlung so betonen kann, dass es eindeutig wird. Im Schriftlichen ist es das nicht mehr unmittelbar. ("Bereits" wäre wahrscheinlich eindeutig.)


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Ich hatte noch Geld gehabt, bevor ich es gestern verlor. -> ???
> "Wenn ich noch Geld gehabt hätte, bevor ich es verlor ..." - Ich denke, das funktioniert aus semantischen Gründen nicht. Mathematisch ist es möglich, semantisch ist es aber eine sinnlose Aussage, da man nur Geld verlieren kann, das man besitzt.


 
"Ich hatte einen Döner gegessen, als ich in die Kirche ging."

Du wirst mir zugeben, dass der Satz sinnvoll ist. Er drückt Vorzeitigkeit aus. Im Zeitpunkt des in die Kirche gehens, war der Döner bereits verspeißt. Wenn dieser Plan jetzt allerdings gescheitert ist, weil dich jemand aufgehalten hatte, bevor du den Döner essen konntest und dich am nächsten Tag jemand fragt: "Was hättest du gemacht, wenn du nicht aufgehalten worden wärest. Was antwortest du? 

Du könntest antworten "Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, hätte ich einen Döner gegessen." Oder "Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, wäre ich in die Kirche gegangen." Aber wie drückst du die Zeitenfolge (hier Vorzeitigkeit) in einem von "Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden" abhängigen Satz aus:

"Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, ich [einen Döner essen], als [in die Kirche gehen]."

Wenn du sagst:
"Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, hätte ich einen Döner gegessen, als ich in die Kirche gegangen wäre." stimmt die Zeitenfolge nicht mehr. Deswegen klingt der Satz auch total falsch.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde sagen: _Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, hätte ich bereits den Döner gegessen gehabt, ehe ich in die Kirche ging._
_Oder (umformuliert): __Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, __wäre ich mit Döner-Essen fertig gewesen, ehe ich in die Kirche ging._

_"Wenn ich noch Geld gehabt hätte, bevor ich es verlor ..."_ - Ein völlig anderer Fall. Er sagt nichts aus. Richtig wäre: _"Wenn ich nicht soviel Geld mitgehabt hätte, ehe ich es verlor, dann wäre der Verlust kleiner (gewesen)." _"Es" bezeht sich auf Geld. Wenn ein anderer Bezug möglich ist, kann der Satz korrekt sein. "Ich hatte mein Portemonnaie mit. _Wenn ich noch Geld gehabt hätte, bevor ich es verlor ..." - _das hat Sinn. "Es" bezieht sich auf das nächste sinnvolle Subjekt oder Objekt.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Ich würde sagen: _Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, hätte ich bereits den Döner gegessen gehabt, ehe ich in die Kirche ging._


 
Also votierst du auch für die Anerkennung des Doppelperfekt als hochsprachliche Zeitform. Das is ja schonmal ne Aussage. Auch wenn es mich nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Ich halte den eingangs zitierten Satz für grammatikalisch falsch. Die Frage ist, wieso klingt er richtig und was ist der Denkfehler daran. Irgendwie ist die Zeitenfolge falsch, aber ich weiß noch nicht genau warum.

Ich würde übrigens deinen Satz insofern für die weitere Diskussion ändern wollen, als auch der Gang in die Kirche von der irrealen Bedingung abhängt:

"_Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, hätte ich bereits den Döner gegessen gehabt, ehe ich in die Kirche gegangen wäre."_


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Also votierst du auch für die Anerkennung des Doppelperfekt als hochsprachliche Zeitform.


Ich denke schon. Da der Konjunktiv II seine ursprüngliche Bedeutung als Vergangenheitsform fast vollständig eingebüßt hat, kann man das Plusquamperfekt im Konjunktiv anders kaum ausdrücken (ev. noch durch die Ersatzform _würde ... geräumt gehabt_).

Zu unterscheiden ist dies natürlich vom oberdeutschen Doppelperfekt im Indikativ, den wir hier ja bereits diskutiert haben. Diesen würde ich nicht als mit der Standardsprache vereinbar ansehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist (theoretisch) möglich, dass es vom Dialekt gefärbt ist. 
Ich würde aber im Notfall immer dafür plädieren.

Es entstehen zwar merkwürdige Formen, wie "ich habe das gehabt gehabt", aber wenn es auf Eindeutigkeit ankommt, würde ich es verwenden, oder ich würde alles umformulieren. Dann werden die Einzelsätze einfacher aber der Gesamtsatz wird komplizierter.

Als hochsprachliche Zeitform würde ich es anerkennen. Als guten Stil nur bedingt. 

Was ist nun mit dem originalen Satz los?


> So kann die Erfolgszurechnung unter Umständen damit begündet werden, dass das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon überquert und geräumt gehabt hätte, wenn der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell gefahren wäre.


Er sagt:
_
Wie kann die Erfolgszurechnung (juristische Fachsprache, in der Standardsprache würde man es nicht als Erfolg bezeichnen) begründet werden? 
Folgende Begründung ist möglich:_
Wenn der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell gefahren wäre, wäre das Unfallopfer mit dem Überqueren der Straße fertig gewesen.

Das ist eine Zustandsform, ein hypothetischer Status: "fertig sein".
Wenn ich es umforme, muss klar sein, dass das Überqueren (hypothetisch) unter der gegebenen Voraussetzung beendet wäre.

Ist das hier nun der Fall?
dass das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon/bereits überquert hätte (das Wort ist hier mehrdeutig. Es kann den Zustand, aber auch den Vorgang beschreiben) und geräumt hätte (das kann nur den Zustand darstellen, es gestaltet den Satz eindeutig.).

Die Analyse zeigt, für mich im Moment unerwartet, dass der ursprüngliche Satz auch ausreicht, wenn man das Doppelperfekt weglässt. 

Wenn aber der zweite Teil fehlt, reicht es nicht.

Offensichtlich wollte der Autor ganz sicher gehen und hat es durch die doppelte (bzw. dreifache - wenn man "schon" mitrechnet) Darstellung erreicht.

_Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, hätte ich bereits den Döner gegessen gehabt, ehe ich in die Kirche ging. 
_Hier ist die Reihenfolge ("aufhalten/Döner essen/fertig sein/Kirche gehen sowohl durch syntaktische als auch durch semantische Regeln bestimmt. "gehabt" betont das Fertigsein. Wenn das unwesentlich ist, kann man auch sagen:

"_Wäre ich nicht aufgehalten worden, hätte ich den Döner __bereits __gegessen, ehe ich in die Kirche gegangen wäre."_ 
Das ist im Normalfall vorzuziehen und die nicht markierte Form. Allerdings ist nicht absolut klar, ob es sich darum handelt, dass das Döner-Essen abgeschlossen oder lediglich unterbrochen war, oder ob man erst nach der Kirche damit angefangen hat. 

Es ist ein ähnlicher Unterschied wie bei "der Döner wird gegessen" und "der Döner ist gegessen".

Mir fällt hierbei auf, dass das ursprüngliche Verb im zweiten Satz wie ein Adjektiv (als Partizip) verwendet wird.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Ich denke schon. Da der Konjunktiv II seine ursprüngliche Bedeutung als Vergangenheitsform fast vollständig eingebüßt hat, kann man das Plusquamperfekt im Konjunktiv anders kaum ausdrücken (ev. noch durch die Ersatzform _würde ... geräumt gehabt_).


 
Die Frage ist, brauchen wir wirklich neben dem Irrealis der Gegenwart und dem Irrealis der Vergangenheit noch einen Irrealis der Vorvergangenheit. Im oben beschrieben Beispiel scheint es so. Vergleichen wir mal folgende Sätze:

Zunächst die Standardzeitenfolge:

Nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hatte, ging ich zu Peter.

Nun denken wir eine Bedingung hinzu, die den Besuch bei Peter irreal macht, etwa weil nicht reichtzeitig angerufen wurde.

Situation 1)

_Wenn du rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hatte, zu Peter gegangen._ 

(Bedeutung: Sprecher ging nicht zu Peter, räumte aber das Zimmer auf.)
Die Vorzeitigkeit bleibt identifizierbar. Der vorzeitige Satz steht weiterhin in der Vorvergangenheit, der nachzeitige Satz zwar auch, dies ist jedoch durch den Konj als Irrealis identifizierbar, der nicht als Vorvergangenheit interpretiert wird. 

Nun die Situation 2), dass beide Aussagen irreal werden. Wegen des fehlenden Anrufs wurde weder das Zimmer aufgeräumt, noch zu Peter gegangen.

_Wenn du rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hätte, zu Peter gegangen._

Das verblüffende: Aus der Zeitenfolge Vorvergangenheit/Präteritum ist Vorvergangenheit/Vorvergangenheit geworden. Also Gleichzeitigkeit. Nur würde das auf Grund des "nachdem" niemand so interpretieren. Die Vorzeitigkeit wird ganz einfach ohne Zeitenfolge verstanden.

Nun die Situation 3), dass lediglich das Zimmer aufräumen irreal wird:

_Wenn du rechtzeitg angerufen hättest, wäre ich zu Peter gegangen, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hätte._

Der Witz: Situation 2 und 3 sind identisch! Wir können aus dem Satz 

_Wenn du rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hätte, zu Peter gegangen._

nicht sicher feststellen, ob die Person zu Peter gegangen ist, ohne das Zimmer aufzuräumen oder ob sie garnicht zu Peter gegangen ist. Das liegt daran, dass wir nicht feststellen können, ob sich der durch "wäre" ausgedrückte Irrealis nur auf den Gliedsatz (dann Situation 2) oder auch auf alle untergeordneten Gliedsätze (dann Situation 3) bezieht. Die Frage ist, ob uns dabei ein Irrealis der Vorvergangenheit helfen würde.

_Wenn du rechtzeitg angerufen hättest, wäre ich zu Peter gegangen, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt gehabt hätte._


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Wenn der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer in der kritischen Situation nicht zu schnell gefahren wäre, wäre das Unfallopfer mit dem Überqueren der Straße fertig gewesen.
> 
> Das ist eine Zustandsform, ein hypothetischer Status: "fertig sein".
> Wenn ich es umforme, muss klar sein, dass das Überqueren (hypothetisch) unter der gegebenen Voraussetzung beendet wäre.


 
Das halte ich für einen hervorragenden Ansatz! Eventuell ist das der Grund, dass wir im Irrealis der Vergangehnheit nicht die Differenzierung zwischen Präteritum (Handlung in der Vergangenheit) und Perfekt (durch eine vergangene Handlung erreichter Zustand in der Gegenwart) ausdrücken können.

Da werd ich weiter drüber nachdenken.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Das halte ich für einen hervorragenden Ansatz! Eventuell ist das der Grund, dass wir im Irrealis der Vergangehnheit nicht die Differenzierung zwischen Präteritum (Handlung in der Vergangenheit) und Perfekt (durch eine vergangene Handlung erreichter Zustand in der Gegenwart) ausdrücken können.


Nein, nicht Präteritum oder Perfekt. Es geht hier um das Plusquamperfekt: Eine in der Vergangenheit (zum Unfallzeitpunkt) bereits vollendete Handlung im Modus Irrealis.


----------



## Hutschi

_Wenn du rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hatte, zu Peter gegangen.


(Bedeutung: Sprecher ging nicht zu Peter, räumte aber das Zimmer auf.)_ 
Die Bedeutung kann auch sein:
Du hast zu spät angerufen, also habe ich das Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt, ehe ich zu Peter ging.

Es ist unklar, auf welchen Teil sich der Anruf bezieht. Es ist ein typischer "Klappsatz".

Die Vorzeitigkeit bleibt nicht eindeutig identifizierbar. 

Das hat Auswirkungen auf die Umstellungen.

Eindeutig wären:

_Wenn du rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich erst, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hatte, zu Peter gegangen._

_Wenn du rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich gleich/bald, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hatte, zu Peter gegangen.

_
_Wenn du rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich nicht, ohne mein Zimmer aufzuräumen, zu Peter gegangen._


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Nein, nicht Präteritum oder Perfekt. Es geht hier um das Plusquamperfekt: Eine in der Vergangenheit (zum Unfallzeitpunkt) bereits vollendete Handlung im Modus Irrealis.


 
Das ist richtig. Es geht nicht um Präteritum oder Perfekt, sondern um die Differenzierung, die beiden zu Grunde liegt. Denn was den Eingangssatz so besonders macht ist, dass es eigentlich nicht um den Vorgang des Überquerens der Straße und die Frage, wo dieser zeitlich einzuordnen ist, geht. Sondern dass der Autor über den Zustand des die Straße überquert Habens redet. Und dieser Zustand soll bereits vorher erreicht worden sein. Die zeitliche Einordnung des Überquerens selbst ist eigentlich egal. Es geht um den Zustand des überquert Habens.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> _Wenn du rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hatte, zu Peter gegangen._
> 
> 
> _(Bedeutung: Sprecher ging nicht zu Peter, räumte aber das Zimmer auf.)_
> Die Bedeutung kann auch sein:
> Du hast zu spät angerufen, also habe ich das Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt, ehe ich zu Peter ging.


 
Das sehe ich anders. "aufräumen" steht hier ja im Indikativ. Wenn die Interpretation auch sein könnte, dass das Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt wurde, müsste doch "hätte" und nicht "hatte" stehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kann es aber auch aufgeräumt haben, nachdem ich zurückkam.

_Wenn du rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich, *nachdem *ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hatte, zu Peter gegange_n.
_Weil du nicht rechtzeitig angerufen hast, bin ich aber, *bevor *ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt hatte, zu Peter gegangen. Ich räumte es auf, als ich zurückkam. Das gab ganz schönen Familienkrach, weil ich noch nicht fertig war.
_


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Sondern dass der Autor über den Zustand des die Straße überquert Habens redet.


Und auch dies drückt das Plusquamperfekt aus: _Als ich kam, *hatte* er bereits *gegessen*_.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Und auch dies drückt das Plusquamperfekt aus: _Als ich kam, *hatte* er bereits *gegessen*_.


 
Aber nur durch die Zeitenfolge, die wir in unserem Fall ja grade nicht haben.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Aber nur durch die Zeitenfolge, die wir in unserem Fall ja grade nicht haben.


_So kann die Erfolgszurechnung uU damit begündet werden, dass das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon *überquert und geräumt gehabt hätte*_ {A}_, wenn der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer *in der kritischen Situation nicht* *zu schnell* *gefahren wäre*_ {B}_._


{B} ist die Handlung in der Vergangenheit (Perfekt, Modus Irrealis), auf die sich der Plusquamperfekt {A} bezieht.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> _So kann die Erfolgszurechnung uU damit begündet werden, dass das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon *überquert und geräumt gehabt hätte*_ {A}_, wenn der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer *in der kritischen Situation nicht* *zu schnell* *gefahren wäre*_ {B}_._
> 
> 
> {B} ist die Handlung in der Vergangenheit (Perfekt, Modus Irrealis), auf die sich der Plusquamperfekt {A} bezieht.


 
"Ich hätte geräumt gehabt" ist kein Plusquamperfekt. Das wäre
"Ich hatte geräumt"

"Ich hätte geräumt gehabt" ist eine in der normativen Grammatik nicht definierte Form. Wohl abgeleitet vom Doppelperfekt "Ich habe geräumt gehabt".

Würde man den Satz streng nach den normativen Formen konstruieren, hieße er:

_So kann die Erfolgszurechnung uU damit begündet werden, dass das Unfallopfer die Fahrbahn schon *überquert und geräumt hätte*_ {A}_, wenn der zur Verantwortung gezogene Fahrzeugführer *in der kritischen Situation nicht* *zu schnell* *gefahren wäre*_ {B}

Und dann bestünde, zumindest grammatikalisch, Gleichzeitigkeit. Darauf bezog sich meine Aussage. Und hier entsteht genau das Problem. Der Autor will einen zeitlichen Bezug ausdrücken, den er mit den regulären Formen nicht klarstellen kann. Deshalb greift er zur Form des Doppelperfekt.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> "Ich hätte geräumt gehabt" ist kein Plusquamperfekt. Das wäre
> "Ich hatte geräumt"


Genau darum geht es ja gerade.

Rein formal wäre die der Konjunktiv von _ich hatte geräumt _nämlich _ich hätte geräumt_. Nur hat der Konjunktiv II seine Bedeutung als Vergangenheitsform verloren und drückt heute den Modus Irrealis aus. Entsprechend muss _*hatte*_, wenn man sowohl Vergangenheit als auch Modus Irrealis ausdrücken will, durch _*hätte gehabt*_ ersetzt werden. Beispiel:
Indikativ: _Er *hatte* einen Regenschirm_.
Konjunktiv II: _Wenn er eine Regenschirm *gehabt hätte*, wäre er nicht nass geworden._

Auf das Plusquamperfekt angewandt bedeutet dies, dass _ich *hatte* geräumt_ durch _ich *hätte* geräumt *gehabt*_ ersetzt werden muss.



> "Ich hätte geräumt gehabt" ... Wohl abgeleitet vom Doppelperfekt "Ich habe geräumt gehabt".


Meiner Ansicht nach eben nicht.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Genau darum geht es ja gerade.
> 
> Rein formal wäre die der Konjunktiv von _ich hatte geräumt _nämlich _ich hätte geräumt_.


Nein. Es gibt keinen Konjunktiv einer Zeitform. Jedes verb hat einen Konjunktiv I und einen Konjunktiv II. Keine weiteren.
räumen:
Konj I: Ich räume
Konj II: Ich räumte

Bei diesem Verb leider beide identisch mit dem Indikativ.

Um den Irrealis der Vergangenheit auszudrücken, wird der Konjunktiv vom jeweiligen Hilfsverb+Partizip gebildet. Das ist bei räumen haben.
haben
Konj I: Ich habe
Konj II: Ich hätte
Also Irrealis der Vergangenheit von räumen: Ich hätte(Konj Hilfsverb) geräumt(Partizip Perfekt Vollverb)

Auch hier kommt keine Form "hätte gehabt" vor.
"Hätte gehabt" wäre zunächst einmal nur denkbar als Irrealis der Vergangenheit von "haben".(Konj Hilfverb+Partip) Das Hilfverb von haben ist haben.
Ich hätte(Konj. Hilfsverb) gehabt(Partizip Perfekt Vollverb)

In der Form "Ich hätte(1) geräum gehabt(2)" liegt somit folgendes vor:
Ich (Subjekt)
hätte (Konj II des Hilfsverbs von Verb (2) in seiner Funktion als Vollverb)
geräumt (Partizip Passiv Vollverb)
gehabt (nimmt eine Doppelfunktion ein: a) Vollverb für hätte(1) und b) Hilfsverb für "geräumt)

Diese Konstruktion, das Perfekt des Hilfsverbs zu bilden und dadurch zwei Hilfsverben in einer dreigliedrigen Zeitform zu haben, nennt man Doppelperfekt.



> Nur hat der Konjunktiv II seine Bedeutung als Vergangenheitsform verloren und drückt heute den Modus Irrealis aus.


Mir ist keine Epoche der deutschen Sprachgeschichte bekannt, in der der Konjunktiv eine Zeitform war. 


> Entsprechend muss _*hatte*_, wenn man sowohl Vergangenheit als auch Modus Irrealis ausdrücken will, durch _*hätte gehabt*_ ersetzt werden.
> Beispiel:
> Indikativ: _Er *hatte* einen Regenschirm_.
> Konjunktiv II: _Wenn er eine Regenschirm *gehabt hätte*, wäre er nicht nass geworden._


Dies liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass der Irrealis der Vergangenheit mit Hilfsverb im Konj II und Partizip Perfekt des Vollverbs gebildet wird. Ähnlich dem Perfekt, nur das da das Hilfsverb im Indikativ Präsens steht.
Perfekt: Ich habe einen Regenschirm gehabt.
Irrealis Verg.: Ich hätte einen Regenschirm gehabt.

Vor allem benutzt du hier "haben" als Vollverb und nicht als Hilfsverb. Hilfverben sind aber dazu da, die Formbildung der Vollverben zu unterstützen und sich nicht selbst zu Vollverben aufzuschwingen und eigene Zeitformen zu bilden. Deswegen kannst du nicht einfach sagen, weil dus Vollverb "haben" die Form "hätte gehabt" bilden kann, muss das Hilfsverben das auch können. 



> Auf das Plusquamperfekt angewandt bedeutet dies, dass _ich *hatte* geräumt_ durch _ich *hätte* geräumt *gehabt*_ ersetzt werden muss.


Wir dürfen nicht Funktionen (Irrealis etc) und Zeitformen (Vorvergangenheit etc.) in eine Schublade stecken. Funktionen wie ein Irrealis werden nicht abhängig von Zeitformen gebildet. Der Irrealis der Vergangenheit wird gebildet durch Konj. II des Hilfsverbs + Part.Perf d. Vollverbs. Einen (anerkannten) Irrealis der Vorvergangenheit gibt es nicht.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Nein. Es gibt keinen Konjunktiv einer Zeitform.
> Mir ist keine Epoche der deutschen Sprachgeschichte bekannt, in der der Konjunktiv eine Zeitform war.


Der Konjunktiv ist keine Zeitform, sondern er hat Zeitformen, wie der Indikativ auch. In germanischen Sprachen üblicherweise zwei (in English z.b. _present subjunctive_ und _past subjunctive_ genannt). Latein hatte dagegen vier Zeitformen des Kunjunktiv (Präsens, Perfekt, Imperfekt und Plusquamperfekt). Im Deutschen ist die Bedeutung der beiden Konjunktivformen als Zeitformen (weitgehend?) verlorengegangen.





> Wir dürfen nicht Funktionen (Irrealis etc) und Zeitformen (Vorvergangenheit etc.) in eine Schublade stecken.


Wir wollen hier *beides gleichzeitig* ausdrücken, das Plusquamperfekt als Tempus und den Irrealis als Modus. Anders als durch diese Doppelperfektkonstruktion (oder durch eine Ersatzform mit _würde_) können wir diese Kombination nicht ausdrücken. Ich finde das vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Wir wollen hier *beides gleichzeitig* ausdrücken, das Plusquamperfekt als Tempus und den Irrealis als Modus. Anders als durch diese Doppelperfektkonstruktion (oder durch eine Ersatzform mit _würde_) können wir diese Kombination nicht ausdrücken. Ich finde das vollkommen in Ordnung.



Hm, was sagst du zu:

"Wenn du mich gestern rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt (gehabt) hätte, zu Dir gekommen.

Würdest du hier "gehabt" einfügen oder nicht?


----------



## berndf

Möglich aber unwahrscheinlich: das wäre zu verschachtelt. Ohne _gehabt_ geht es in diesem Fall, da _nachdem_ die Zeitenfolge bereits eindeutig macht. Zufrieden wäre mit dem Satz so aber auch nicht. Ich hätte ihn umgestellt, abhängig davon, ob ich das Zimmer trotz des Ausbleibens des Anrufes aufgeräumt habe oder nicht:
A) _Wenn du mich gestern rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, wäre ich, nachdem ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt habe, zu Dir gekommen._
B)_ Wenn du mich gestern rechtzeitig angerufen hättest, hätte ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt und wäre dann zu Dir gekommen._


----------

